# Mouse over effekt



## Dolphon (13. Dezember 2004)

Moin.

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit diesem Effekt. 
Dieser Effekt wird benutz, wenn ein User auf einen Link klickt. 
Kann ich diesen effekt auch in eine css DAtei schreiben?
Wenn ja, wie?
AUßerdem hab ich das Problem, das die Links in einer Tabelle stehen. Die Ränder von dieser Tabelle sind schwarz. Beim Mouseovver, werden nun die Ränder von der Tabelle, auf der Höhe des Links auch farbig. Wie kann ich das unterbinden. 
Hier mal der Mouseover code:


```
onMouseOver="this.style.backgroundColor='C7C7C7';return true;" onMouseOut="this.style.backgroundColor='';return true;"
```


----------



## cameeel (13. Dezember 2004)

hmm binde eine .css datei in deine hp ein und schreib in diese datei rein:


```
a:hover {
font-family:Arial;
font-size:10;
font-weight:1000;
text-decoration:underline;
color:#204454
}
```
 
in den header muss ncoh:


```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="datei.css">
```
 
hoffe konnt dir hlefen


----------



## Dolphon (13. Dezember 2004)

hi.
Danke für die Antwort.
Ist zwar nicht ganz das was ich mir vorgestellt hatte, aber das reicht mir auch. 
Immerhin 2 Fliegen miteiner Klappe geschlagen.


----------



## saschaf (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich denke hiermit dürfte dir geholfen sein (Beispiel zum Download).


----------



## Gumbo (14. Dezember 2004)

Noch eine Anmerkung zu cAm3eels Vorschlag: Erst eimal sind die Werte der Eigenschaften font-size und font-weight nicht valide, da der Schriftgröße eine Einheit fehlt und 1000 kein legitimer Wert ist, außerdem sollte bei font-family eine generische Schriftfamilie angegeben werden. Weitergehend ließe sich die Deklaration noch aus benutzungsfreundlichen Gesichtspunkten zusammenfassen.


----------

